# There is some official shop (or any insurance) products FreeBSD



## rokpa92 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am from argetina and i want have some "sponsored" object of freebsd.
I see products everywhere with logos of ubuntu, debian, solaris (and even Micrsoft: S)
And wanted to know if there are any official shop (did not see on the front page of FreeBSD) or some unofficial but that is reliable and can purchase (with paypal would be great) any bag(look this bag, 	
it's great if the logo freebsd) or shirt or sticker or even the DVD of FreeBSD (with a cardboard box as it does in many linux distros) or extras with freebsd logo: D
Sounds stupid? pardon, but it seemed an interesting idea that there was something about FreeBSD and its products.
If you know of a store? (and if possible of course that I need in my particular case tena international shipping)
Thank you very much and have a great day.

P.S.: 	
Find this site but I can not buy because ask and told me that do not ship to my country. so I am looking for another option.
And if I could get one of those bags such as that above mentioned Ubunto but compraria freebsd logo for me and my girlfriend: D
jajaja I would spend all the money in that! lol
agree .. but not if both have something with the logo of freebsd I love.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.freebsdmall.com


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsdmall.com



He already found that one but they don't ship to Argentina.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

There's always http://www.myusabox.com/, http://www.shipito.com/ ...


----------



## rokpa92 (Sep 26, 2009)

thanks for all.


----------

